# Baby care customs right after labor, Reasonable?



## caters (Mar 29, 2017)

My Kepler Bb humanoids have very advanced medicine for their technological age. They are stone age but can put an IV in if the humanoid is loosing blood very fast(arterial bleed for example) or if the humanoid is loosing fluids and nutrients.

So this means that they could probably care for a micropremie very well(nutrient IV in the arm, breathing tube with air pump connected to it, geothermal energy, lots of blankets), maybe even just as well as a full term or post term baby

So their baby care customs start right at labor.

Regardless of when the labor starts, there are usually at least 4 people that act as a team.

Mom: This is obvious, she pushes to get the baby and the placenta out
Dad: The dad is usually the one that holds the baby by the placenta until the umbilical cord stops pulsating
Other male relative or doctor: Cuts the umbilical cord once it stops pulsating
Other female relative or nurse: Brings the baby to mom after the umbilical cord is cut unless it is really premature

Here is where the care starts to differ depending on when the mom went into labor:


*Timing of Labor**Feeding**Breathing**Warmth*MicropremieNutrient IVAir pump connected to breathing tubeMany more layers than typical newbornVery prematureNutrient IVCan breathe on its ownA few less layers than a micropremieModerately prematureBreast pump connected to feeding tubeCan breathe on its ownA few more layers than typical newbornMildly prematureDirect nursingCan breathe on its own1 more layer than typical newbornFull termDirect nursingCan breathe on its own1 more layer than mom, usuallyPost termDirect nursingCan breathe on its ownStill usually 1 more layer than mom


As premature babies grow, they will go through stages that are exactly like these in the table. So a micropremie will eventually get to the point where it is like your typical newborn in terms of feeding, breathing, and warmth.


----------



## Graceless Liar (Mar 29, 2017)

What looses me here isn't the baby care customs you have set up, but rather the concept that a society with stone age technology could manage to use an IV. These are a people who are still using stone knives and clubs, but they are able to create a needle to enter the skin, and a sterile tube for transferring nutrients. The nutrients would have to processed into a solution that could be safely transferred into an infant's bloodstream, and it would have to constantly monitored. What are the needles made of? Stone? Would it be feasibly possible to get a piece of stone that small and have it hollowed out to act as an IV needle?

I find it hard to swallow that they even know what nutrients are. There would have to be a very good explanation for the discrepancy between technology levels for me to buy in, for instance, magic is used for the medical side (though why not for anything else?) or maybe aliens left them some kind of medical technology. Whatever it is, it has to make sense and it has to made readily apparent before readers are lost.

That aside, the baby care chart makes sense. A little too neatly packaged to me for a stone-age civilization, but if their medical tech really is this advanced, then yeah, it makes sense.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 30, 2017)

caters said:


> Other male relative or doctor: Cuts the umbilical cord once it stops pulsating
> Other female relative or nurse: Brings the baby to mom after the umbilical cord is cut unless it is really premature


While I also query as to how they can make IV needles, Incubators etc., I might also add that you might have an issue with gender assumptions?
Why is the Doctor Male and the Nurse female?
Given that I've never been present at a human birth - I've seen sheep birth and they seem to do okay on their own...
I can understand there being lots of people involved and the roles allotted, but unless there is a cultural or physical reason, why is there is a Male/Female distinction?
In real world societies, if there is a gender differences in the roles, it is not uncommon that the men are NOWHERE near by.


----------



## valiant12 (Mar 30, 2017)

> Air pump connected to breathing tube



How exackly can a stone age civilization produse someting so complex.




> maybe aliens left them some kind of medical technology.



That's a ok explanation if you write fantasy or a space opera, but most readers of sci fi won't accept it.


----------



## caters (Mar 30, 2017)

Well, it isn't really all their part. There are humanoids of the same species on another planet close to Kepler Bb(in the same habitable zone of the same solar system). These humanoids have survived every mass extinction on that planet due to their underground living. They were once stone age just like the humanoids on Kepler Bb are but unlike the humanoids on Kepler Bb, they had no help making transitions from 1 technological age to the next. But nevertheless, they made it to futuristic technology. This includes teleportation.

In fact, they teleported an interplanetary communicator(with setup instructions) and a knitting kit(clothing patterns for newborn to 5 years, needles of all sizes and types, and all kinds of yarn weights from lace weight to super bulky) to Robin and Lisa's home to prepare them for 2 things.

The interplanetary communicator is to prepare them for assisted transition from stone age to futuristic. The knitting kit is to prepare for Lisa's future pregnancies(Yes, she is pregnant more than once). All this preparation for future pregnancies will also help women in a future civilization who are having babies.

Anyway, with this interplanetary communicator, they can talk to certain people on the other planet and they can teleport them whatever they need(a box to hold finished knitting projects, an IV, a breast pump(for inducing lactation, busy moms that don't have time to nurse their babies every day but don't want to use formula, or for mothers of moderately premature babies that aren't able to directly nurse yet), etc.).

So while the stone age people on Kepler Bb are the ones that actually do the procedure of giving the preemie a nutrient IV or a breathing tube or a feeding tube, the futuristic people on the other planet are the ones that give them these items.


----------



## Jennifer Luke (Mar 7, 2019)

Most of the new moms don't aware of how to handle a newborn care after birth, therefore, they take help from others Abudo child care program is the best platform to learn about newborn care.


----------

